# Nigerian Dwarf X Boer cross



## mildot1

I have two Nigerian Dwarf does, both have kidded before. Can I cross them to a Boer buck?? Some are telling me no they will be to big for the doe and others tell me the doe will determine birth size??

Opinions? Especially if you have done or seen it done.

Thanks
Mildot


----------



## KW Farms

Definitely not! Way too risky breeding a small breed doe to a large breed buck.


----------



## midlothianffa

We have had an accidental cross between a boer buck and nigerian dwarf doe she had kidded multiple times before but she lost the bigger kid and she got bit by something while in labor so she didn't make it but my uncle ran a large nubian buck with does that were nigerian and pygmys and most did just fine but I think it depends on the birth weights the buck throws and wether or not the does typically have small kids it's all a game of chance some do alright others don't


----------



## ksalvagno

Definitely don't do that breeding.


----------



## RPC

I would personally never ever breed a small breed doe to a large breed buck. But the opposite could work. It is to risky and I would loose sleep over it. I have boers and I worry about breeding young does that are bigger then nigerians. Because a boer goat normally has kids 7-10 pounds and even tho it will be half small breed could you imagine a Nigerian passing 5-7 pound twins? I have a smaller doe that's probably only 130ish pounds and even tho she is small her twins were 10 and 11 pounds. Just look at this kids length next to her right after he was born. Imagine that with a nigi doe.


----------



## lottsagoats1

I wouldn't chance it. Boers can carry a gene for big heads and hips. It can be bad enough on a full sized dairy doe or another Boer doe, but with a tiny Nigerian you are asking for a long painful death.


----------



## melbah1

I would not take that risk. A stuck kid is a terrible ordeal for everyone. Terrible pain and possible death for the doe and kids. Genetics from both parents determine the size of the kids.


----------



## goatylisa

melbah1 said:


> I would not take that risk. A stuck kid is a terrible ordeal for everyone. Terrible pain and possible death for the doe and kids. Genetics from both parents determine the size of the kids.


Exactly! i wouldn't take that risk.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Way too risky, I would never cross a small female with a large male on purpose, no matter what type of animal it is. Yes, it has been done, yes, it has worked out ok for some...but when there are problems, they are generally catastrophic problems that cost the life of both baby(ies) and/or mom.


----------



## goathiker

I breed small standard LaManchas, My does run about 120-140 lb, my buck is about 180 lb. These are pretty small for standard goats. 
2 yeas ago a boarded mini goat was bred to my buck without my permission (long story). Anyway, the pregnancy itself was way too hard on her to begin with and then, thank God we knew what we were doing. You can see how hard things were on her. You see where her hair is pulled out on her shoulder? That's from DH trying to hold her while I pulled the kid. It was bad bad bad. I don't think it would have come out if it had been a buck. 
This little mini Alpine was bigger than a Nigerian and bred to a much smaller buck than a Boer.


----------



## elchivito

No.


----------



## mildot1

Thanks for the input, Looks like that cross is out.


----------



## RPC

Sorry I hope you didn't have your heart set on it.


----------



## SalteyLove

You could still have ND/Boer Crosses, you just have to use an ND buck over boer does instead of vice versa


----------



## CritterCarnival

SalteyLove said:


> You could still have ND/Boer Crosses, you just have to use an ND buck over boer does instead of vice versa


Yeppers, I got one!! She was supposed to be full Boer, but I was suspicious since she had a cute little dished face. I later found out she had a Boer mom, but a Nigie dad...

You can almost read the dogs mind, can't you..."hhmmmm...if it fits, it ships..."
















Here she is at about 10 months...still a shrimpy little thing, the baby next to her is our Nubian doeling Angel who is about a month old in that picture. She is such a character, drives me nuts, but I love her to bits.


----------



## DebraMLT

I had an accidental breeding. My Nigerian Dwarf Pygmy goat had three healthy little girls, first pregnancy, delivered naturally with no aid. 1 was a little smaller but all kids were healthy and had no problems.


----------



## GoatQueen93

We just recently bought a second Herd and there are 4 Nigerian Dwarfs that were bred with a 300# Boer Buck prior to us getting them. They all luckily had successful births with 2 of them having twins and two having singles with no issues. From what i was told two of them have bred with the Buck a few times prior with success as well. But I have heard that there was a chance of complications so I plan to separate them. Here's some of the Herd!


----------



## toth boer goats

That is scary. 😬

I would fear the kids would be too big and they need a C section.

I can’t believe they did that breeding choice.

Lute would be on my mind.

How far along are they?


----------



## GoatQueen93

I'm not sure if it was on purpose or not. But they all birthed with in the past two months. The most recent ones are two weeks old! We actually just got them all after these last two were birthed! We raise Boer goats which was a big reason we wanted this Herd.


----------



## happybleats

Yikes..that is scary!! Yes successful births happen..but the likelihood of it going wrong is increased the larger the buck breed is. Some bucks offer small birth weight which maybe the case here. I would blood test them and lute anyone positive. I would not risk it. Even with past success it's risky. Definitely remove the buck. 
Good luck with your new herd.


----------



## toth boer goats

I do agree.


----------

